# How would you prep this?



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright I'm repainting (changing color) on all the trim in the house. HO bought a bunch of BEHR paint for me to use. Normally I would have a little more input on paint used but this is my father/mother in laws house. My father in law thinks BEHR is the best paint period. I know sad. SO here's my problem years ago the trim was stained/poly real glossy, they decided they wanted it painted, they put that liquid sand stuff on put 2 coats of paint on. IMO it should've been primed after liquid sand. But it looks good for a month and then it gets chipped like crazy. Should I even sand this stuff (it has latex on it now) or just clean it, paint it and hope for the best. 

After painting with this crap the last few days I told my wife this is the last job that I won't have some kind of input on what kind of paint is used.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

you gotta get down to a solid substrate that will accept primer. If you simply clean the existing surface and apply new latex on top, you are only adding to the problem. If it's chipping now, it will continue to chip until you solve the root of the problem. I've seen guys apply the best primers over a similar situation, and it just continues to peel because the original paint is still on an unstable surface.

I know you probably don't want to get into strippers, (well, the chemical kind anyway-not the chicks), so see how it sands down. Usually if it's bad, it can sand off pretty easily and you'll be roughing up the old poly at the same time. I would then apply an odorless oil-base primer and test it to see if it'll stick, (it normally does). If not, you'll have to go with an alcohol base like BIN or XIM. There might also be another type of bonding primer you can try that is designed for your situation. Anyone try these?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I figured that was what needed to be done. But my father in law is tighter than bark on a tree. He would just rather touch up every so often then spend the money to have it done right. Whats sad is its a great house, its the oldest in town.


----------



## cande (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Paragon. We just did a church w/ really glossy poly and we sanded a little and used Coverstain and it was fine, but man that stuff stinks.


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

dont use the behr and go and buy your own product. why help push a crap product when there is a paint store on every other corner that knows paint.. then prep the house


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

admirableptg said:


> dont use the behr and go and buy your own product. why help push a crap product when there is a paint store on every other corner that knows paint.. then prep the house




Totally agree, I use SW and when requested use BM. Him wanting to use BEHR probably has more to do with having to admit I'm right :thumbsup:. If it was tinted I was gonna get SW to color match it clean take off the label and continue painting...to bad its white. Soooo pretty much gonna suck it up on the trim and deal with it. He is thinking about painting his exterior next summer and I'll only do it if I get to pick the paint. That crap falls out of the can like pudding. Key word is falls not flow.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Just say no


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Just say no


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

x2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Although he's your father in law why are you doing it and not him? If the reason you're doing it is because you're professional, then be one. I stopped that stuff long ago. If they call me to do it they pay, and they do it my way or honestly they can get someone else. That's not to say that family/immediate friends that have helped me along the way won't get a better price, but honestly man be professional and stand your ground. If they don't understand then I guess let someone else do it. It only took one of my family members doing that one time and they welcomed me back. You and he are having a power struggle, not a professional painting struggle.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

deach said:


> Although he's your father in law why are you doing it and not him? If the reason you're doing it is because you're professional, then be one. I stopped that stuff long ago. If they call me to do it they pay, and they do it my way or honestly they can get someone else. That's not to say that family/immediate friends that have helped me along the way won't get a better price, but honestly man be professional and stand your ground. If they don't understand then I guess let someone else do it. It only took one of my family members doing that one time and they welcomed me back. You and he are having a power struggle, not a professional painting struggle.



I've got to much painted to start over on the interior trim. Plan to switch brands on exterior and a few interior walls.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Gotta agree with Deach. Or, just dont work for family. Personally, I dont mind doing family work because they know they're going to pay just like anyone else. I might cut them some slack price-wise, but not by much. My natural mother wont hire me anymore because she thinks I'm "too high" and my step-mother doesnt mind paying but she worries about everything. I just treat them like every other customer.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> I've got to much painted to start over on the interior trim. Plan to switch brands on exterior and a few interior walls.


Way to go. Ya understand if you've got a bunch done already. Good luck to you, you'll do ok on the rest I'm sure.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

My natural mother 

Is there any other kind?


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

you charge your mom wtf lol did she charge u when she wiped your ass and changed you? hahaha to each his own i guess


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WAGGZ said:


> Alright I'm repainting (changing color) on all the trim in the house. HO bought a bunch of BEHR paint for me to use...



The quote as I have presented it is exactly where I stopped reading.

I sh*t you not. I just stopped reading it and I am not planning on reading the rest of the post. 

Why I bothered to tell everyone, I have no idea. But now you all know.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> The quote as I have presented it is exactly where I stopped reading.
> 
> I sh*t you not. I just stopped reading it and I am not planning on reading the rest of the post.
> 
> ...


When I grow up I want to be you because after reading your response you are my hero!

:thumbup:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah it was the best reply.:notworthy:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Was pretty good I'll say that...


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

While coming home from dinner with my in laws. We were talking about painting his exterior and out of the blue he asks, "Is SW better paint than Behr." My answer in 1 word was YES, to which he replied "well let's use that on the exterior." So he's converted and should not be paint problems with this customer/family member in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

*Waggz*

WAGGZ,

I should have mentioned that my post was not aimed at you personally in any way.

I have had my share of run ins with Behr paint and I sympathize with ya.

I just literally found myself not having the energy to even read anything about anything that had to do with Behr paint.

I even recently was confronted with a Behr paint problem even though I have not chosen to use Behr in years. A carpenter friend finished some cabinets he built with Behr because the homeowner was convinced by the consumer reports it was the paint to use.

The stuff barely stuck to the primer, and books being set on the paint a month after it was applied were pulling up the paint.

I peeled some off and it was so rubbery it seemed like an exterior trim paint, even though it was their product they recommend for interior trim.

Any way, I literally just found myself not having the energy to read any further in your post since the topic was Behr paint.

I found it sort of amusing that I had decided to just simply not read the post, and that that was my solution to the problem.

So I let people know.

In any case I wanted to make sure you didn't take my post personally in any way. 

Good luck with your project.

If it's any consolation, there is a possibility that you wont have any problems with the paint. 

Have a good one.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

LC,

Naw didn't take it personal. I am to cynical to take much personal. Now I just have to decide what SW products to use on the exterior. Prolly going with A-100 for the trim and and staircase, but not sure on the siding.

The way I looked at your reply was kinda how I look at "How much should I charge...." I guess its one of those, "Not again" topics.

I had a discussion with someone the other day that truly believes that KILZ Casual Colors is as good as anything SW or BM make (Those are the main 2 brands sold in my area.) I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

check out Duration for the ext. by SW- it rules. Good for trim _and_ siding.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I'm gonna use Resielence (sp). The siding is in great shape just a little fading going back over it with the same color. Same with the trim. I pressure washed all of it last week but then it rained for almost a week straight, atleast I know its rinsed good. Plan to start it Tues/Wed depending on weather.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

If it was me, I would sand those areas/ spot prime it and spray on a coat of proclassic.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I _*really*_ like A~100.


----------

